# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Solidoodle Support - Any good?

## BurnItDownBaby

Does anyone know if Solidoodle's support is any good?  This is a huge deciding factor for me.  I don't want to wait on the phone for hours to get solutions to my problems.  Has anyone experienced calling them with problems?  If so, how'd it go?

----------


## Ripkened

Generally I would give them a B+.  I haven't really experienced any other company, but there is hardly ever any wait if you call in, and their support techs are fairly knowledgible.

----------


## Riskerbus

I've also heard nothing but good things about Solidoodles support team.  Never actually used them myself though.

----------


## garbage

The support is acceptable. Most of the team is skilled and helpful. 

But beware is you are an international customer. Solidoodle uses the slowest shipping method I am aware of. The printer itself took 10 weeks to arrive and replacing a broken printer head took over 14 weeks. Based on this experience I cannot recommend the printer for international customers.

----------

